# UAE - Dubai expats - relocation package



## rsaas (7 mo ago)

Hi - I'm doing some research into the relocation package offered by UAE Employers to expats.
Please let me know the package that was offered to you including

Visa coverage
emirates ID processing time
length of accommodation covered by the company
accommodation allowance (if any - 1 or 4 cheques provided by the company to give to landlord, etc)
any other offers included in the package.
Thanks!!!


----------

